# Subcontrators wanted in NE Ohio (Kent, Stow, and Surrounding)



## SimplePlowing (Nov 18, 2009)

We are looking for subcontractors to take routes in the Kent, Stow, Silver Lakes, Monroe Falls, Cuyahoga Falls, and North Akron areas.

Our accounts pay weekly per driveway, with or without snow. Some commercial accounts may be available depending on area.

--Residential--

Small Driveways (0 to 8 Car Lengths) pay $15 per week
Medium Driveways (8 Car Lengths to 1/8 mile) pay $20 per week
Large Driveways pay (1/8 mile +) pay $35 per week

--Commercial--

Commercial Accounts pay: $50 per hour for plowing, $75 per hour for shoveling walkways, and $140 per ton of salt.


(For example: if your route was 20 small driveways, you would be paid $300 per week with or without snow.)


--More Details--

All subcontractors will be mailed a check at the end of every week
Route information, including canceled accounts, new accounts, and special conditions will be sent to you daily via email as needed
All subcontractors will receive an IRS form 1099 at the end of the year for payments in 2009 and another at the end of the plow season (around the end of March) for payments in 2010
All subcontractors must have insurance


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

do you have a phone number? i have some available time, will be in kent, ellet, akron....live in ellet and looking for some commercial accounts somewhere. have a large plow and fully insured. very interested would love to fill my route!


----------

